# wie bekomm ich ein hecht an die leine



## giebelhunter229 (13. Januar 2014)

hallo,
 ich habe schon oft versucht mit Gummis und köfis mit Würmern versucht aber nie ging was 
 ich beangle einen see (etwa 1h groß) es sind hechte drinne aber noch keinen gefangen 
 es gibt Schilf an der seite
 kanten
 Seerosenfelder
 und eine bucht 

 wo angle ich am besten 
 wie angle ich am besten 
 wann angle ich am besten 
 womit angle ich am besten 

 danke für die antworten


----------



## pxnhxxd (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie bekomm ich ein hecht an die leine*



giebelhunter229 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich habe schon oft versucht mit Gummis und köfis mit Würmern versucht aber nie ging was
> ich beangle einen see (etwa 1h groß) es sind hechte drinne aber noch keinen gefangen
> es gibt Schilf an der seite
> ...



Mit Würmern wohl am wenigsten.
Wie tief ist der See?
Bei 1ha nach Kanten zu fragen spare ich mir jetzt.


----------



## cpt_worf (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie bekomm ich ein hecht an die leine*

Da müsste man schon mehr Infos von dem See haben?
Wie tief ist das Loch. Ist es eine Badewanne? 

Wann angelst Du da hauptsächlich? Oder immer?

Gruß Mike|wavey:


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie bekomm ich ein hecht an die leine*



> wie bekomm ich ein hecht an die leine



Mit Geduld und Gründlichkeit ist es bei der Gewässergröße nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Aalchris (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie bekomm ich ein hecht an die leine*

Hallo Giebelhunter,

 jetzt im Winter muss man die Fische finden und denen einen ordentlichen Happen quasi direkt vors Maul ziehen.
also Köder ab 20cm aufwärts.
Wenn du ein bisschen Geduld hast und wartest bis die Schonzeit für Hecht rum is dann kannst du nen größeren Spinner oder flach laufende Wobbler früh morgens am Schilf und den Seerosenfeldern entlangkurbeln dann wirst du auf jeden Fall deine Hechte fangen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Mozartkugel (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie bekomm ich ein hecht an die leine*

häng mal im Frühling einen Chubby an die Leine und mach Strecke, bei 1ha dürfte das recht schnell gehen. Bin mir sicher, dass nach der ersten Runde einer hängen wird.

Wenn nicht, dann mach ne 2. Runde aber dieses mal wechselst du die Farbe und machst immer schön pausen beim einholen. Ach ja, letzteres empfiehlt sich auch schon bei der ersten Runde |supergri


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie bekomm ich ein hecht an die leine*

Wenn das Gewässer ein Hektar groß ist, dann sollte man mit einem Blinker an fast jede Stelle im Gewässer werfen können.

Wie Tief ist das Gewässer?

Ich würde mir 3-4 verschiedene Gufis Kaufen und die Köpfe so anpassen, das du den in unterschiedlichen Tiefen einholen kannst.

2-3 Wobbler, welche ebenfalls in unterschiedlichen Tiefen laufen.

Und 2-3 Blinker, womit man richtig weit werfen kann.

Das alles in unterschiedlichen Tiefen und unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten reinholen. Wenn da Hechte drin sind, dann fängst du so auch einen. An einem so kleinen Gewässer an Fischen vorbeiangeln ist schon schwerer, als welche zu fangen.


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie bekomm ich ein hecht an die leine*

Ein Hektar sind gut drei Tagwerk und nach dem dritten Angeltag hast du sprichwörtlich jeden Liter Wasser abgefischt.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie bekomm ich ein hecht an die leine*

Wird der see denn viel beangelt? Bei so einem kleinen see kann es sein, dass die hechte die ganzen gängigen köder wie spinner, wobbler etc. Schon kennen. Da kann es von vorteil sein mit einem köderfisch zu angeln anstatt mit kunstködern.  Außerdem kannst du ein Gewässer dieser Größenordnung auch ganz gut ausloten um tiefe stellen oder kanten zu finden. Zum thema ausloten findest du bei youtube einige videos.


----------



## Fishbuddy (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie bekomm ich ein hecht an die leine*

Ich würde dir in den kalten Monaten einen Naturköder anbieten(Köderfisch, Fischfetzen). Du kannst den Köderfisch an der Spinnrute fischen oder an einer Pose anbieten (knapp über dem Grund). Wenn es wieder wärmer wird, nach der Schonzeit würd ich dir auffällige Spinnköder empfehlen (bunte Wobbler usw.), da die Hechte nach der Schonzeit sehr aggressiv und hungrig sind. 
Mfg


----------



## GeorgeB (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie bekomm ich ein hecht an die leine*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein Hektar sind gut drei Tagwerk und nach dem dritten Angeltag hast du sprichwörtlich jeden Liter Wasser abgefischt.



Bei uns im Ruhrgebiet sind ein Hektar 4 Morgen. Wir nennen das so, weil wir immer mittags schon Feierabend machen.


----------



## Brachsenfan (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie bekomm ich ein hecht an die leine*

So lange es noch recht kühl ist große Kunstköder(langsam) fischen(z.B. GuFi, Wobbler, Jerk, gr.Spinner)
 Wichtig ist meiner Erfahrung nach nur, dass er nicht zu schnell geführt werden muss, damit er gut läuft.
 Probiers einfach aus!
 Vielleicht solltest du es auch einfach nur häufiger versuchen!?
 Wünsch dir jedenfalls viel Glück und Petri Heil!

 Gruß
 Brachsenfan


----------



## FischHunter BRV (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie bekomm ich ein hecht an die leine*

Gumifische einfach übern grund hobsen lassen . Pdobiers mal unter Brücken 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vanner (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie bekomm ich ein hecht an die leine*



FischHunter BRV schrieb:


> Pdobiers mal unter Brücken]
> 
> Wird der See wohl nicht haben.:q


----------



## phirania (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie bekomm ich ein hecht an die leine*

Über sieben Brücken mußt du gehn um den See zu sehn......


----------



## NightFisher98 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie bekomm ich ein hecht an die leine*

Im Moment solltest du auf alle Fälle auf Spinner verzichten, weil die Hechte sehr ruhig sind. Probier mal mit einem etwa 10cm Gummifisch braun/gold. Nimm aber auf keinen Fall irgendwas grelles da wirst du sonst nämlich nix fangen


----------



## PhantomBiss (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: wie bekomm ich ein hecht an die leine*

Also wir haben heute zu zweit, insgesamt vier Hechte gefangen und zwar alle mit auftreibenden Köderfisch am Grund. Die Köderfische waren allesamt nicht länger als 15 cm. Geangelt haben wir von 12 Uhr Mittag bis 18 Uhr Abends.


----------

